# Construction Price Indices - U.A.E.



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Any QSs and/or civil engineers...?

Does anyone know where it's possible to find up-to-date construction price indices for Dubai/Abu Dhabi?

I'm trying to put together a rough budget for erecting a steel portal-frame building with load-bearing floor and integral offices, and want some idea on cost before I put the design out to tender.

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The major Cost Consultancies publish tender price indices for different types of buildings, materials, location, etc. You may like to contact the for a copy. This will effectively provide you with the square metre rate, which should be more than sufficient for putting together a rough estimate. One thing to bear in mind though, is that steel is one of the most volatile material and the TPI goes up and down constantly so depending on when you put your estimate together, you may end up miles out or it could come in as a massive saving (both disastrous from a QS point of view!)

The building Magazine website sometimes also publish TPI - may be worth doing a search.

Alternatively, you can do it the hard way if you already have rough quantities/ BoQ and call suppliers for prices which you can then plug into the bill to give you a price. For budget purposes, you want to be as accurate as possible as otherwise you could end up distorting the feasibility of the Project and it could end up costing a lot less, resulting in a Project being crapped as your feasibility showed that it was not viable or a lot more resulting in a loss to the CLient as the initial project portrayed the Project to be viable.

As much as most Clients do not want to spend the money upfront, I would say that a feasibility study is the best option because it outlines the potential costs and provide you with enough information for you to make an informed decision as to whether to proceed to the next stage.


----------



## ash1 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Construction Cost*

Hi Maz,

I'm trying to find out the average cost of construction per sq foot in Jumeirah Village for a G+4. Not having much luck there and been trying the indices as well. Would you know what it might be at the mid to bottom range of the scale?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

ash1 said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> I'm trying to find out the average cost of construction per sq foot in Jumeirah Village for a G+4. Not having much luck there and been trying the indices as well. Would you know what it might be at the mid to bottom range of the scale?
> 
> ...



Hi I am a QS in a steel structure firm..Cant help u out with the civil part..but yeah the steel part

the prices vary upon the sections are used .. 

The prices are around 10Dhs to 12 Dhs per kg inclusive of fabrication and erection 

So it does come up to around 36 dhs - 40 dhs per square meter

If u could put across a few percepts or specifications about the structure, i can help you out with a clearer picture.


----------

